# Jobs in Dubai



## Mdevlin

1234567890


----------



## viziers

Hi All,
I just registered on this forum and interested to working in Dubai.
Anyone can help for IT related jobs in dubai?
Thanks alot.


----------



## Covicymru

Mdevlin said:


> We are an Engineering, Procurement and Construction Company in Dubai and we are seeking candidates for several key positions at various locations in the Middle East and Africa. If you have any experience in the Oil and Gas sector, please forward me your CVs.


Hi I have recently graduated, I’m from the UK and have a Bachelor of Engineering with honours in Civil Engineering, I have around 1.5 years experience in a design office and 6 months out on site. I was planning to move to Dubai in about 12months time to work, is it feasible for someone like my self with only around 3 years experience to go work in Dubai or is it just a pipe dream? All I’m looking for is enough money to support my self and be able to live relatively comfortable. If there is anyone with any information on this please feel free to email me, thank you for any help available


----------



## synthia

Welcome, covicymru! Good luck on your job hunt! I've been told that September is a good month to be looking, after the summer slump.


----------



## bvplumb

I am a suitability Plumbing contractor with much experience in commercial Plumbing.I can forward resume 
Thank You
Dean Carroll


----------



## cathpm

Hie we should we sent our CV. Please give us an email address.

thanks


----------



## lentoinks

hi, im planning to go to dubai next year and applying for a job.. anyone related to telecommunications?


----------



## LesJ

Hi, I am about to start work for Du Telecom. What is it you do?


----------



## lyenketsamy

Hi,

I am planning to go to Dubai next year and and am having no luck in identifying suitable recruitment agents specialising in marketing finance professionals over the net. Can anybody help or provide some much needed information. Thanks.


----------



## eyec

*link to finding a new job*

most jobs are advertised in gulfnews (classifieds ) link below and good luck with your new job
just google it cant post link


----------



## donna280

thankyou. Will do


----------



## kimmatador

*Wanna work in Dubai*

Hey everybody, am Taymour .. 23 years.... am looking for a job in the UAE, n I have been looking real hard for that ... abt the agent i took its uaestaffing .. 

Same here looking for an IT job too but if there is general job i never mind taking it ... it doesnt have to be IT 

Anyone heard abt it ? or do u recommend others ?

Am in the IT Field my degree is specialized in Networking from Napier Edinburgh, UK .. well when it comes to experience well i got dats somehow abt 1 year place... 

Anyone can help me out to find a job or a link ?

Am plannning to come to Dubai within this week incha Allah

Oh yea abt to forgot  suggestion abt accomodation ??


----------



## Quantum

Hie ! Guys

Im From Zimbabwe and seeking a Job In Dubai I.T. Related I have worked with The AS400 System & Windows system at expert level I also have hands on experience in Linux and Cisco routers
See my email add..


----------



## Quantum

*Looking for an I.T. job*

Hie ! Guys

Im From Zimbabwe and seeking a Job In Dubai I.T. Related I have worked with The AS400 System & Windows system at expert level I also have hands on experience in Linux and Cisco routers
See my email add..


----------



## vittoria01

Hi, I am new here in Dubai and I have just been employed to a company but I still have to wait for my papers that they are currently processing before I start to work. I am looking for a part time job that I could do it at home. I accept Autocad encoding for architectural and engineering plans and drawings. I could do photoshop editing and any design schemes... just see my email add. Thanks!


----------



## Iram

*Talented, creativity, polite and bubbly that’s me!!*



Jobs Dubai said:


> New Hair Studio opening in Dubai.
> British Hair Stylist (female only) required.
> NVQ level 2 minimum.
> Strong colour skills.
> Basic salary, tips + retail and treatment commission.


Hi my name is Iram Juneja, I just got back from Dubai yesterday, loved it out there. Was visiting my sister who lives there, and am planning to go back soon! I’m a 25year old female, who loves fashion, history, art and creativity. I have my graduation ceremony next Tuesday as I am a BA Hon graduate of printed textiles, but before finishing university I completed a NVQ level 2 hairdressing, as I have always had the talent for it, I myself cut and colour my own hair, my best friend only has her hair done by me, I have also done numerous Asian bridal styles. Many years back I had worked for a hairdresser, but them carried on myself freelancing through word of mouth, as I always wanted to carry on with further studies. Any time you want to put me on the spot, and I will be happy to show you what I can do!! I am also a people’s person, with good communication skills. At present I am a receptionist for a busy sports centre. Looking forward to hearing from you. Thank you for you time.


----------



## moak

Hello to all!!! I am a graduate in Business Administration and I have experience in Accounts and Customer service. I have been looking for a job, but I landed with a job in an insurance company since I needed one. If anyone know any company which is hiring in the accounts and / or customer serive field, please let me know. My field isn't insurance nor banking, so all's well except for those two.

Thanks


----------



## stu261981

lyenketsamy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to go to Dubai next year and and am having no luck in identifying suitable recruitment agents specialising in marketing finance professionals over the net. Can anybody help or provide some much needed information. Thanks.


I have been there and done that. I contacted all the recruitment agencies via emailand by phone. Nothing came of this. I approached a company direct and went to dubai for the interview and got the job. I can safely say a pro-active approach is the best way. So many people want to go to dubai and it is very competitive to get in. I am still to even receive an aknowledgement from all the agencies i applied to. Hope this helps.


----------



## Pete001

Hi All,
I am an experienced Oil Fuel Terminal Worker with 7 years experience 4 years supervisory and im seriously thinking about looking for work in Dubai and would love some advice and/or assistance. I have qualifications and tickets including city & guilds / NVQ in bulk liquid warehousing, Risk assessor, coshh assessor, first aid also have good knowledge and experience with Jetty operations, terminal operations etc... Please any advice or assistance would be greatly appreciated as im unsure of how to go about it.
Thanks 
Peter


----------



## libra77

hi guys,

i am new here and very much interested in finding a job in dubai, right now i am working in pakistan in a Exhibition & conference organising company as a senior marketing executive, my area of experitse are International Marketing & sales OR exhibition/conference organising. please tell me how can i get a job in dubai by applying online.


----------



## Benight76

*Looking for work in Dubai*

Hi there
I am an Integrated Creative Director working in the UK at present but am looking for a move to Dubai with my wife and son, can anyone put me in touch with Creative recruitment companies please, or better still offer to look at my CV and samples of work!

Cheers, Ben


----------



## eddie1974

*job search dubai*

I am looking to relocate to Dubai and am looking for employment. 

I am dynamic, energetic and gregarious personal training consultant, I have competed at the 2000 Olympic Games in Sydney and won a gold medal in the 4x100m at the 2002 Commonwealth Games in Manchester. I am now a member of the Vancouver 2010 Winter Olympic Bobsleigh Squad. 

For the past 15 years I have been committed to the athletic and personal development of a diverse range of people, from children to elite athletes and professional sportspeople. I have also combined this work as a Personal Trainer with my qualification as a Sports Injury Therapist. My experience with teams has been gained from working with two top professional rugby league clubs and I have coached an athlete to the 2000 and 2004 Olympic Games.

I have just finished a contract job working with children of all ages in primary and high schools in the UK teaching the national curriculum in P.E.

I am looking to re-locate with my partner and little girl who is 8 and so therefore am looking for an employment package that will suit.

I will be interested in any of the above areas and will also consider others.

thanks


----------



## Geordie Armani

well done! very difficult to earn enough money out here though as a personal trainer. I would suggest contacting the hotel chains to see if you can get a job as recreation Manager or something similar. Be warned the pay is not good. Also you really ought to be married to come out here, and is the little girl your's or your partners?


----------



## eddie1974

cheers for the advice. you mentioned you should be married and is there a relevance to who the little girl is. it is actually my partners so any info regarding that will be helpful. cheers


----------



## Geordie Armani

you don't have to get married, but it is better. Living together is illegal however nearly everyone does it. BUT if you marry you will be able to sponsor her as your wife and her daughter - as long as you get a no objection letter from the child's father, on a lawyers letter head and have it attested. It a bit of nightmare out here for paperwork etc. Alternatively you can not get married, she can get a job, and get a residency visa in her own name and then sponsor her daughter. You will still need a letter from the child's father though. Also if you are going to try and get a good package you won't get school fees for the little girl unless you are married to the mother. You will basically get single status from your employer. I don't think you will find it easy to get work but it is worth a try. There is a big gym train called Fitness First but they seem to have a high turnover of staff but it might be worth contacting them. I think the hotels are a better bet though, you will get a accomodation via them. To keep a roof over your head and educate a kid for a year you are looking at in the region of 160,000 dhs, and that is for an apartment not a villa, and a years education. Think hard about this decision.


----------



## Geordie Armani

sorry try all the schools as well!!! meant to say that before!


http://jobs.tes.co.uk/job.aspx?jobId=464682

PE teacher in sharjah, now you would have to be married to live there! closing date in 4 days time, there are other jobs on here as well


----------



## Geordie Armani

http://jobs.tes.co.uk/job.aspx?jobId=461468

this is allegedly the top school in Dubai


----------



## [email protected]

*Hi I am a recruitment consultant and i want to immigrate to Dubai. can any one tell me about the Recruitment process outsourcing companies working in dubai.*


----------



## Geordie Armani

no one immigrates to Dubai, you can never become a Citizen. Try www.gulfnews.com - their APPOINTMENTS section for a list of recruitment agencies.


----------



## tomg_1955

*Questions about Living and working in Dubai*

Hello Everyone
My name is Tom, I am in Commercial Investment Sales and Acquisitions for Real Estate and Multi Family development.The market is at an Impass in California and i would like to see what Opporttunites abound in Dubai. Can anyone recommend a reputable firm that can offer a position to grow with the company. That pays well and has benefits?

Does one need a work permit or visa to owrk in Dubai if your from the U.S?
Are there companies that provide a company vehicle?
What is it like to be a single straight male Expat living in Dubai?
What is the ratio of straight men- women?


----------



## Geordie Armani

Emaar - biggest developer in Dubai, then Al Nakeel, Dubai Properties. You need a visa, you get it via your employer. Likelihood that you will get a car, there are more men here than women but don't worry there is no shortage of them! Trollie Dollie heaven!


----------



## tomg_1955

*Looking for work with the largest Real Estate developers in Dubai*

I thank you very much for your insights. They were very helpful.
As far as the developers you mentioned. I sent them my resume them and filled out their online application.
We will see what happens.

Regards,

Tom


----------



## Geordie Armani

it can be quite a slow process but keep on at them, it's worth a try.


----------



## veneith

*help*



LesJ said:


> Hi, I am about to start work for Du Telecom. What is it you do?


Hi, i graduated with a Masters degree in Telecommunication Engineering from Monash University, Australia. Looking for an entry level job in the major telecom companies, Etisalat ,Du , Ericcson. 
Kindly help with providing any guidance whatsoever. 
Thank
Veneith


----------



## tomg_1955

Does one have to sign up with a recruiter to get a good job in Dubai. I am trying to get a job in Business Development in Dubai. My backround is intvestment sales.Does anyone have a relationship with anyone in the following companies? Emaar - biggest developer in Dubai, then Al Nakeel, Dubai Properties.
I am very keen to work in Dubai and can leave Immediately.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Tom 415-260-9489


----------



## Elphaba

tomg_1955 said:


> Does one have to sign up with a recruiter to get a good job in Dubai. I am trying to get a job in Business Development in Dubai. My backround is intvestment sales.Does anyone have a relationship with anyone in the following companies? Emaar - biggest developer in Dubai, then Al Nakeel, Dubai Properties.
> I am very keen to work in Dubai and can leave Immediately.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Tom 415-260-9489


Have you contacted these companies yourself? Nothing to stop you approaching ther HR departments if you have something to offer. It is not necessary to go via a recruitment agency.

I strongly recommend that you don't post your telephone number - even though you seem to have forgotten the international code!


----------



## BIKER T

*Biker T*

Hi all, Terence is the name. living in S,Africa. am wanting to do contract work in dubai.ie 3 months on 1 month off(to see family). am an electrical/electronic technician and it also includes refrigeration. have my own buisness (about 20 years) right now i am the appliance technician for all appliances in the East Cape (S.Africa). the agencies represented are Bosch:LG:Samsung:Whirlpool:Aeg etc. Do have an indepth C.V if and when reqd. have found it very difficult to find honest recruitment via on line searching due to excessive scams. if any one has contacts or is able to recruit it wiuld honestly be appreciated.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest

hi everyone,

i might be moving to dubai at the end of summer and i am planning to start searching for work starting from now. can anyone advise me of job offers and what are the packages available?
i have bachelor in advertising and marketing
i have experience in media coordinator, translator, computer teacher..and i feel interested to work as translator, or in banks if available for lebanese...
give me ideas guys please


----------



## Elphaba

joudi said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> i might be moving to dubai at the end of summer and i am planning to start searching for work starting from now. can anyone advise me of job offers and what are the packages available?
> i have bachelor in advertising and marketing
> i have experience in media coordinator, translator, computer teacher..and i feel interested to work as translator, or in banks if available for lebanese...
> give me ideas guys please



You will need to speak to agencies or contact companies yourself. A little research on line will tell you what kind of work may be available.
We are here to assist with queries, but cannot find you a job!


----------



## shoshona

Try looking on dubizzle


----------



## Equus08

Good tip shoshona! Dubizzle is informative. Lets see if the information is any good. Cheers!


----------



## avikal

If a new mover want to model, visit itsdivya-dot-com. Its a fresh agency for fresh faces, send them an email with your resume and pics and they can even arrange for a portfolio.
Cheers,
Avikal


----------



## newboy

Hi, I am looking for Managers jobs within the Automotive industry, any info on where to find current vacancies will be very much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Gizzmobia

*IT Management Jobs in Dubai*

Hi, I was wondering if anyone here could give me any advice. I currently work as a development manager in the UK, I have about 15 years experience in IT, 13 coding and the last 2 in management. My job entails line management of staff together with project management, resource planning, some BA type work. I have an honours degree in Computer Science.

I am hoping to move to Dubai towards the end of the year.

I currently earn around £44K, looking on various job websites it looks like you can't earn anything like this money in Dubai...is this true? 

Also, which are the best website to use when job-hunting? I've been to a few but like I say the salaries put me off, I am approaching some of the bigger companies direct.

Are there plenty of ex-pat groups out there, I would be a single female moving to Dubai and am hoping that there is a bit of an ex-pat network out there.

Any advice is appreciated.

Thanks

Helen


----------



## FragilePsycho

Hi, I am an architect with 8 year of experience. My boss is trying to convince me to relocate to Dubai and set up an office. Could someone tell me how much a local firm would pay to hire an architect with similar experience? I am thinking around AED 28,000/month or so but I don't know if this is enough......accommodation/car/insurance will be on top of this. 
I will be living with my girlfriend (and yes I know its illegal but everyone does it right?) She wanna take some language courses in Dubai. Could someone give me a link to those school?

Thanks!!


----------



## Elphaba

FragilePsycho said:


> Hi, I am an architect with 8 year of experience. My boss is trying to convince me to relocate to Dubai and set up an office. Could someone tell me how much a local firm would pay to hire an architect with similar experience? I am thinking around AED 28,000/month or so but I don't know if this is enough......accommodation/car/insurance will be on top of this.
> *I will be living with my girlfriend (and yes I know its illegal but everyone does it right?) She wanna take some language courses in Dubai. Could someone give me a link to those school?*
> Thanks!!


Many people do this, but remember that it is illegal. If you are unmarried you will not be able to sponsor her and she cannot stay indefinitely on visit visas.


----------



## FragilePsycho

Yea, she will be using a visit visa till we get married 
In terms of salary, could you tell me how much I should ask for to be able to support me & my gf? I need to get back to my boss on this soon :S


----------



## alli

To support both of you, ask for 25,000 per month minimum. That's inclusive of all allowances.


----------



## FragilePsycho

Great!! Thank you very much, Alli!!


----------



## BLM

Tell everyone she is your wife, it will make life easier for you both 

Also, your gf can easily get a job teaching English and the school should sponsor her resident visa. Does she have a degree? A TEFL course would also be a bonus.


----------



## shinny_girl

hi,

one of my friend is looking for a job in advertising sector as graphic designer....i dont have any idea about companies in dubai who are in this field....anyone can help me pls? or if possibly u could introduce me some websites that i can find companies of this market.

Thank you all,


----------



## natz1977

Hi everyone i registered just today, I have been there in Dubai last june of 2006 . I really like Dubai and plan to go back by this year hopefully. Im a gradauate of Bachelor of Science in Information Management And also Finish my Caregiveing ( Caregiver) Course Is there anyone who knows that caregiving is needed in dubai? Can i work in the hospital? Is there anyone who can help me find one? Im Ronald 30 years old.


----------



## PAUL M

*Hi*

Hi
Im a Respiratory Physiologist working in the UK with over 14 years experience of lung function , sleep tests
Ive no idea of an agency placing people from UK with my skills
Any help I would be very grateful

Thanks

Paul


----------



## laviles

*looking for a contract within oil and gas industry*



Mdevlin said:


> 1234567890



Melvin, do you have information on jobs in Dubai?


----------



## sgilli3

PAUL M said:


> Hi
> Im a Respiratory Physiologist working in the UK with over 14 years experience of lung function , sleep tests
> Ive no idea of an agency placing people from UK with my skills
> Any help I would be very grateful
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Paul


I dont know of any agencies, but what about applying directly to the hospitals here?


----------



## mobilz

*Du Telecom*



LesJ said:


> Hi, I am about to start work for Du Telecom. What is it you do?


Im thinking of applying to Du Telecom and moving from UK to Dubai with my wife and 3 children (ages 2, 5 and 7). I am a business graduate with 9 years experience in UK telecoms. My experience is mainly sales and business development and im looking for a sales manager role.

I just wanted to know:

1) if there are any people here who currently work for du?
2) Whats it like?
3) what kind of salary and benefits package do they offer?
4) Are they receptive to overseas applications?

Any extra info that i might have missed will be grateful.


----------



## Hijo De Africa

*Working in Dubai*

Hi All,

I work in the Payment Card Industry, I have a bit more than 10 years experience, I have been offered a job in Dubai but I am not sure that the salary they offer would suffice for me and my family. I am married with 2 children (2 and 4).
I have done some research etc...and can see that the housing, schools, etc is not cheap in Dubai.
So could a family of 4 live with a salary of 38,000Dhs/month?
Am I being to picky to say that I would like at least 44,000?

Thanks


----------



## Geordie Armani

38,000 a month 

Rent 200k per annum
Education - 60 k per annum
Cars - approx 3000 dhs per month

that's a good start.


----------



## Hijo De Africa

Hi Geordie,

Thanks for the reply...guess with that you can not save much can you?


----------



## brianburn74

Hi Everyone.

I was wondering if anyone could give me advise on job opportunities in Dubai for my career profession. I am a UK Fingerprint Expert with 12 years experience, but do hold other qualifications in Forensic Science mostly Drug Analysis.

Brian


----------



## Lisa22

*Nanny positions??*

Hi, 
I'm a qualified British Nanny hoping to get a new position in Dubai after the summer.
Just wondering if there were many other nannies out there and if anyone had any info to help?
Thankfully Lisa


----------



## stellamandehou

viziers said:


> Hi All,
> I just registered on this forum and interested to working in Dubai.
> Anyone can help for IT related jobs in dubai?
> Thanks alot.



Hi you can contact Andreas Armeniakos at Stanton Chase International he is an IT recruitment specialist and might be able to help you. Please mention that you got his email from Stella from Dubai expat forum.

Good luck


----------



## BIKER T

Hi all, Terence is the name. I am an electrical technician and do refrigeration as well (factory environment). Reside in S.Africa and am really finding it difficult to find employment in Dubai going through agencies. Ive got a good employment history but need assistance in obtaining a reputable agency. if anyone could help it would be appreciated. thanking all in advance.
Terence. ( [email protected]).
)


----------



## Stephen2500

*Nursing jobs*

Hi there! Am going through the process of applying for a posting to Dubai with my current employer. Have read this forum with great interest and will have a load of questions about accommodation in due course (don't know budgets yet, etc etc).

One question that I do have is - what are the chances of my wife being able to arrange wolk as a nurse after we arrive? We have lived in countries where it was simply not possible for spouse to work if they did not have a job arranged (and therefore a work permit) before arriving in the country. 

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## brian-boitano

Does anybody know of any interdealer brokers currently hiring in Duibai, and if so, what sort of salaries are on offer? Also what sort of products are desks hiring for in Dubai? Thanks!!


----------



## mohammed azher

*hi all*

i just make registration and i m interested to work in dubai
so plz any one can help to find a good job to begin my carrier
i have 3 yrs experience in account so plz if any one want to give chance plz
reply me as soon as


----------



## laurentia

*Hi LesJ*



LesJ said:


> Hi, I am about to start work for Du Telecom. What is it you do?


Hi, came across your msg here. Are you already in DU? Which dept would u be in? Im going there as well. Maybe we can chat.


----------



## laurentia

hi there, did u manage to find a job there yet? i'm joinning the company. Maybe i can look ouit for u.






mobilz said:


> Im thinking of applying to Du Telecom and moving from UK to Dubai with my wife and 3 children (ages 2, 5 and 7). I am a business graduate with 9 years experience in UK telecoms. My experience is mainly sales and business development and im looking for a sales manager role.
> 
> I just wanted to know:
> 
> 1) if there are any people here who currently work for du?
> 2) Whats it like?
> 3) what kind of salary and benefits package do they offer?
> 4) Are they receptive to overseas applications?
> 
> Any extra info that i might have missed will be grateful.


----------



## prasadshinde

*hello from london*

hi frnds m a solicitor working in london and m rly interested in working in dubai could anyone plz guide n help me for getting information about how to get a solicitors job in Dubai


----------



## rahmah

*Construction Job*

My husband is an American Muslim works in construction industry doing concrete and brick works. Job here is unstable and on low wages, although my husband is a dedicated hardwork person but he has no jobs on several days every other month. We hope he can work in Dubai in the construction site. Please help us or tell us who can help us. thank you


----------



## Guest

*Probably even lower wages in Dubai*



rahmah said:


> My husband is an American Muslim works in construction industry doing concrete and brick works. Job here is unstable and on low wages, although my husband is a dedicated hardwork person but he has no jobs on several days every other month. We hope he can work in Dubai in the construction site. Please help us or tell us who can help us. thank you


Likely that the wages will be even lower in Dubai, and the hours longer. The best way to learn is, well, to learn. In this case, do some research. In general, most construction site workers work 6 days a week, 10 hours a day, and make low salary, and live in either company sponsored housing with 4 to 6 beds per room, or in private apartments in that same arrangement. I would expect that whatever income and standard of living you currently have, it is definitely higher than it would be in Dubai. Actually, I would suggest an alternative occupation, starting today. If the construction industry picks up again where you are, then he might re-enter it at that point in time. For now, an alternative occupation, whatever is done, action today might be the best remedy. Plus in the long term it allows diversification, and thus can do whichever is most beneficial at any point in time. Make decisions, whether they are right or wrong, but still make them today and take action today.


----------



## Elphaba

In view of the numerous posts here about finding jobs and all the PMs that I receive, may I just remind newer posters that this forum is designed to provide advice and assistance, not to get you a job. We are not a job site. On occasion, some of us may have contacts in particular fields and may be able to provide some assistance, but this should not be expected.

The people who give up their time on a regular basis are not paid, so demand for assistance will not go down well. We want to help, but there is only so much anyone can do for you. When moving to country, you will have more success if you are personally resourceful.

Thank you and good luck.

-


----------



## asaf187

LesJ said:


> Hi, I am about to start work for Du Telecom. What is it you do?



HI Les,

I was wondering how you are getting on at Du? I am a Network Eng skilled in Cisco & Nortel cert to CCNP & NNCSE, I have worked in the Telco industry for over 10 years now.

Was wondering if there are any openings ? 

Your help would be much apreciated.

Asaf


----------



## JudeJ

*Occupational Therapy Jobs Dubai*

Hi
Im hoping to move to Dubai with my husband in the Autumn. I am an Occupational Therapist and currertly work within the speciality of Child and Adolescent Mental Health. I have experience of working with children with Autism, and have completed ADOS (Autism Diagnostic Observation Schedule) training. As well as a BSC (Hons) Occupational Therapy, I am also currently completing BSC Hons Mental Health studies. 
I would be grateful for any advice regarding how to get a job in Dubai. I am also a swimming teacher, and seem to be having more interest in that than Occupational Therapy.
Thanks, Jude


----------



## sgilli3

JudeJ said:


> Hi
> Im hoping to move to Dubai with my husband in the Autumn. I am an Occupational Therapist and currertly work within the speciality of Child and Adolescent Mental Health. I have experience of working with children with Autism, and have completed ADOS (Autism Diagnostic Observation Schedule) training. As well as a BSC (Hons) Occupational Therapy, I am also currently completing BSC Hons Mental Health studies.
> I would be grateful for any advice regarding how to get a job in Dubai. I am also a swimming teacher, and seem to be having more interest in that than Occupational Therapy.
> Thanks, Jude



Hi and welcome to the board
Cant really help with the swimming lessons part (maybe one of the schools will be a good starting point), as for OC (special needs ), you can try 
Kids First ph 0011 9714 348 5437
Childrens Early Intervention Medical Centre 0011 9714 423 3667
Synergy Integrated Medical Centre www.synergyctrdubai.com

Hope this gets you started


----------



## Tarek01

i believe you should come to dubai. but salary paying jobs are of no use here.
you should get to the market and the investing part of it.
i have been here 4 months. i came here job hunting and with a little money i am making alot and will make **** loads.
go crazy get ppl with money and come to the real estate market of dubai.


----------



## Elphaba

Tarek01 said:


> i believe you should come to dubai. but salary paying jobs are of no use here.
> you should get to the market and the investing part of it.
> i have been here 4 months. i came here job hunting and with a little money i am making alot and will make **** loads.
> go crazy get ppl with money and come to the real estate market of dubai.



'Salary paying jobs of no use' - what an odd thing to say! Many people have decent jobs with very good salaries. It just depends on whether youa re professionally qualified.

So I take it you are work for a real estate agent, but without experience? Please work on an ethical basis. There are far too many charlatans in that industry who have no regard for their clients and are simply out to make a fast buck. Such a shame.

-


----------



## Tarek01

i simply dis agree with you
i believe in ethics but is seems like you have worked witht he wrong real estate agents before and have a bad thing for it. i am simply stating that the best thing happening in dubai is Real estate and ppl should take advantage of it now before later.... sorry for the misunderstanding. i believe the market portrays agents as something like that but at the end you pick your agent .hte agentdoes not pick you. as for jobs there are a lot of opportunities here and decent paying jobs paying good salaries and some with accomodation. but it is all about the person's ambition. no need judging on the spot i am not bragging about anything you just took it in a negative way.... such a shame too


----------



## SassyParamedic

Please tell me that Real Estate agents are licensed there ! What are the requirements for being an agent ? I sold Real Estate years ago and contemplating getting my license again to have a back up job in case i don't find paramedic position in the John's Hopkins hospital there. I know its looking bleak in that department !


----------



## Elphaba

Tarek01 said:


> i simply dis agree with you
> i believe in ethics but is seems like you have worked witht he wrong real estate agents before and have a bad thing for it. i am simply stating that the best thing happening in dubai is Real estate and ppl should take advantage of it now before later.... sorry for the misunderstanding. i believe the market portrays agents as something like that but at the end you pick your agent .hte agentdoes not pick you. as for jobs there are a lot of opportunities here and decent paying jobs paying good salaries and some with accomodation. but it is all about the person's ambition. no need judging on the spot i am not bragging about anything you just took it in a negative way.... such a shame too



Having been Dubai for a few years, not a few minutes, I assure you I have a good knowledge of the poor practices of many agents. I have had to deal with many on a prefessional basis. There is a reason why real estate agents generally have a poor reputation. 


Sassy - agents are not licenced here. Too many wide boys looking to make a quick buck sadly. There should always be a job for someone who understands what they are doing and is professional in their dealing.

-


----------



## qwert97

Elphaba said:


> 'Salary paying jobs of no use' - what an odd thing to say! Many people have decent jobs with very good salaries. It just depends on whether youa re professionally qualified.
> 
> So I take it you are work for a real estate agent, but without experience? Please work on an ethical basis. There are far too many charlatans in that industry who have no regard for their clients and are simply out to make a fast buck. Such a shame.
> 
> -


+1

I would like to see some regulation in the industry. Since there are no professionals, customer service is something that is very scarce. This is the reason the agents don't return calls since unless they see their benefits.


----------



## SassyParamedic

Well i may try to get into the Real Estate biz again, fortunately for me I do have experience and in addition to being a Paramedic,I have something most of them don't. ETHICS and EMPATHY. I know its location location location.. but you have to feel good about where you have placed one's future, income, family and lifestyle. The foreclosure dilemma in the US right now is because of Real Estate agents and Mortgage Co's who exxagerated the market in order to turn profit ie.. interest only loans placing families in homes they can barely afford the utility bill and then 3 years later the loan that they would be promise to turn into a 5 -6 % FHA winded up being a loan they could not get approved for thus keeping them in the mortgage bracket they couldn't afford. Looks to me that maybe Dubai may be doing the same thing. But what i also see is that when you're running the market amuck, people eventually will flock to another area.. who knows maybe Mexico beaches that are hardly occupied might wind up the next Dubai in the few years to come. It is sad to see the UAE nationals have not taken control of the housing market after they have done so well to promote growth , paved the roads in Gold as they say and have neglected the responsibility of regulating the sales of a promising land. If i do get into sales, i will remember my fudiciary responsibilities.


----------



## swahbeh

Dear all,

I am female, 25 years old, Syrian national, recently got a Diploma from Al Jassera Media traning Centre in Syria as jornalist and news correspondence when I previously worked in ART and other media Radio Channels such as Kouds FM.
I am looking for a job in one of Dubai TV or Radio Channels. Please advise when my CV and other diploma are required.


----------



## IfUrGnaDoIt

*hi all..fire alarm engineer looking for a job*

hello, newbie here!

Me and my partner are looking to move to Dubai in the next year or so. She works for a law firm and can get transferred there with 6 months paid accommodation. I have been looking for jobs and haven’t come across any yet. I am a fire alarm engineer with 6 years experience. I have worked as a maintenance/ call out engineer and now working as a commissioning engineer. I have worked on many different systems, and have worked for a world wide company for the 6 years. If any one has any ideas where I could look I would really appreciate your help. Thank you


----------



## tomoli

Hi everyone. 

I know this is a long shot, but am hoping to move to Dubai and looking for a job. I am 18, have 3 A Levels in physics, history and economics. Moderate french language skills.

If you see anything, or know of any opportunities, I would much appreciate it if you let me know. I am looking on job websites but it is SLIM pickings for people with little experience.

Cheers


----------



## kariem1510

I graduated back in 2003 and I have a Bachelor of Science in Mechanical Engineering, I have worked for one year for a Drilling Company and four years in the Air Conditioning Industry,
If you think I could be an elligible Candidate, I would forward you my Cv.


----------



## Elphaba

kariem1510 said:


> I graduated back in 2003 and I have a Bachelor of Science in Mechanical Engineering, I have worked for one year for a Drilling Company and four years in the Air Conditioning Industry,
> If you think I could be an elligible Candidate, I would forward you my Cv.



 This is an information board, not a job site.


-


----------



## shrestha12

see employment agencies


----------



## kariem1510

oops, sorry.
I was replying to someone who was saying he is looking for petroleum engineers..
Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## leec11

*my job offer*

hi ive been offerd a job in dubai in property sales, they have offerd me 144k basic plus commision is this good? i know rent is high but ive always sold a lot of property so i hope to make a lot in commision. whats it like with the credit crunch is it still a good sales enviroment?


----------



## jayeshvn

Hello all!!!!!
My name is Jayesh Nargund. I have completed my Masters in Computer Mgmt from Pune University. I would like to know the demand for 3D Architectural Rendering? Are there jobs in this field?


----------



## marc

leec11 said:


> hi ive been offerd a job in dubai in property sales, they have offerd me 144k basic plus commision is this good? i know rent is high but ive always sold a lot of property so i hope to make a lot in commision. whats it like with the credit crunch is it still a good sales enviroment?


who are you working for? The credit crunch has not affected the dubai property market. Coming up to summer and Ramadan things are 'slowing down' in dubai terms.


----------



## Elphaba

marc said:


> who are you working for? The credit crunch has not affected the dubai property market. Coming up to summer and Ramadan things are 'slowing down' in dubai terms.



Not YET affected...

-


----------



## marc

this is true, things are starting to slow down, because of over supply in the market. these investors buy something using a deposit amount say 5-10% and try to sell it next day for 20% premium!! - they cant offord the whole amount of the unit or floor so they end up loosing all their money. when it comes to next re-payment, this market is very strange. not sure what will happen in the upcoming months..........?


----------



## Elphaba

There is MASSIVE oversupply in the Dubai property market with plans to build another few hundred thousand residential units. There ought to be a correction, but we'll see how long 'Dubai plc' props everything up.

This from Morgan Stanley yesterday

_Dubai property prices, which have surged 79 percent since the start of 2007, are likely to fall 10 percent by 2010 as supply of real estate units outpaces demand in the Gulf emirate, Morgan Stanley said on Tuesday. 
A sharper correction in Dubai's real estate sector could have a ripple effect on its neighbours in the Middle East, with shares of 12 regional property firms dropping an average 35 percent, Morgan Stanley said in a research note. 
In a worst-case scenario, Dubai property prices would follow the pattern of Singapore in the late 1990s, when real estate prices plunged 80 percent in 18 months, Morgan Stanley said, calling this a "low probability event". 
"We expect oversupply to hit Dubai in 2009, leading to a period of price declines," Morgan Stanley said. 
"While we expect these price declines to be limited to Dubai given the level of undersupply in surrounding markets, we cannot rule out a 'contagion' effect on Middle East, North Africa property shares prices, as investor confidence suffers." 
The bank initiated coverage of 12 Middle East property firms, including the region's largest by market value, Emaar Properties whose shares trade more than 100 percent below Morgan Stanley's 21.4 dirham ($5.83) target price. 
Home to man-made palm-shaped islands and an indoor ski slope in the desert, Dubai kicked off a regional property boom in 2002 when it first invited foreigners to invest in real estate. 
Since then, regional economic growth supported by a six-fold rise in oil prices has attracted streams of investors. 
Last month, Standard Chartered Bank said Dubai was overheating because speculators were inflating prices of real estate still under construction. It recommended the emirate introduce a capital gains tax to deter short-term investors. 
According to Morgan Stanley's price index, Dubai property prices soared 25 percent in the first half of 2008, and are up 79 percent since the beginning of 2007. 
"Prices have been driven by a combination of genuine demand, speculation and, most recently, escalating construction costs," it said. 
"For 2009, we expect prices to start coming under pressure as oversupply becomes evident. We forecast a 10-percent decline between 2008 and 2010 in our base case." 
Some developers in Dubai are trying to weed out short-term investors. 
Palm island developer Nakheel is requiring buyers at its Trump International Hotel to wait a year before they can sell their units on the secondary market, UAE daily The National reported on Tuesday. 
While Dubai is the "bellwether" for the Gulf property market, slight easing of prices in the emirate may not impact Abu Dhabi and Qatar, whose property sectors should remain under-supplied until at least 2012, Morgan Stanley added. _


-


----------



## marc

yeah Morgan stanley report was in the papers today aswell. Im not sure why they are doing it, as its 'fake' demand, an investor taking 100 units does not count as demand, there are no end users, and surely there will not be enough people moving to dubai and actually buying somewhere, palm deira has space for 200,000 people, dubai world central (new airport) has accomodation for nearly 1,000,000!!! as well as waterfront being x2 size of hong kong - where are these people coming from when everyone shares and cant offord to buy these units.


----------



## Elphaba

Not sure if you have seen the film Field of Dreams, but there is a well known line: _If you build it they will come._ That seems to be the 'plan' here.


-


----------



## marc

lol very good........
+ good film.


----------



## Amani

Best job websites to have a look at for IT Industry specifically sales and marketing?

Would be greatly appreciated....


----------



## mallen79

*Finding a job in banking*

hey, we are moving over to Dubai at the end of the month and my wife is looking for a job in banking but does not know how to start, does anyone know where the best places to go are?


----------



## gilesmcgrath

*Art director looking for Advertising job in Dubai *

I WANT TO LIVE IN DUBAI!!!! 

Hi, I am an Art Director currently living and working in NYC. I am looking for a position as an art director in Dubai. I speak English and French, and I have US, UK and Australian citizenship. If anyone can help I would appreciate it.

Cheers,
Giles


----------



## mallen79

Hi,

My wife and I are moving over to dubai in two weeks and my wife is seeking work in banking/finance. Any advice on recommended recruitment agencies and who to speak to?


----------



## YaGatDatRite

Marc #100 -

Its called "flipping" , i.e. quick sales by RE speculators who have no intention to occupy the unit. Was one of the root causes of the US real estate bubble that burst last year.

During 2005-06, everyone from the cabbie to the hair-stylist to the granny (and even the pet poodle) got into RE, became "realtors" and started buying/selling like nobody's business. No wonder the banks, mortgage brokers lent crazy sums to all these irresponsible people. They wanted the business!!

That much froth tells you its time to get out. Dubai is likely headed in the same direction. Wait and see till mid-2009.


----------



## YaGatDatRite

He he, looks like Zee #109 just opened his web-site yesterday... 

Whatever you search, it returns exactly '0' results. Thats right, Zero!

LOL


----------



## ((K))

stu261981 said:


> I have been there and done that. I contacted all the recruitment agencies via emailand by phone. Nothing came of this. I approached a company direct and went to dubai for the interview and got the job. I can safely say a pro-active approach is the best way. So many people want to go to dubai and it is very competitive to get in. I am still to even receive an aknowledgement from all the agencies i applied to. Hope this helps.


Hi stu,

I think im having the same luck you had when you were looking for employment.

However as you say the pro-active approach is the best so im hopefully going to be heading out there in the next few weeks to see if it is any easier getting a response.

Im also looking for employment in the finance sector.

Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## aadil360

gilesmcgrath said:


> I WANT TO LIVE IN DUBAI!!!!
> 
> Hi, I am an Art Director currently living and working in NYC. I am looking for a position as an art director in Dubai. I speak English and French, and I have US, UK and Australian citizenship. If anyone can help I would appreciate it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Giles


Hi Giles

I'd urge you to seriously reconsider. Dubai is not all it's cracked up to be. You're living/working in NYC, why on earth would you want to trade it for Dubai?


----------



## gilesmcgrath

aadil360 said:


> Hi Giles
> 
> I'd urge you to seriously reconsider. Dubai is not all it's cracked up to be. You're living/working in NYC, why on earth would you want to trade it for Dubai?


I have been working in NYC for several years. I think working in Dubai would be a change of pace, as well as a chance to be a more well rounded art director. The economy in the US is currently in a state of disarray, while Dubai seems to be flourishing.

You have my interest peaked though. Why do you say Dubai is no all it's cracked up to be?

Cheers,
Giles


----------



## sgilli3

gilesmcgrath said:


> I have been working in NYC for several years. I think working in Dubai would be a change of pace, as well as a chance to be a more well rounded art director. The economy in the US is currently in a state of disarray, while Dubai seems to be flourishing.
> 
> You have my interest peaked though. Why do you say Dubai is no all it's cracked up to be?
> 
> Cheers,
> Giles


Hi Giles
Welcome to the forum.
aadil360 started a few threads yesterday about the downsides of life in Dubai. Feel free to read through them all. Life here has its pro and cons, all depends what you are looking for out of your stay here though ( and aadil360, from what I could gather, hasnt lived here)

Now, in regards to you, Im unsure about your line of work...do you mean an Art Director -as in art galleries, or do deal with thatres etc?

Excuse my ignorance 
Cheers


----------



## gilesmcgrath

sgilli3 said:


> Hi Giles
> Welcome to the forum.
> aadil360 started a few threads yesterday about the downsides of life in Dubai. Feel free to read through them all. Life here has its pro and cons, all depends what you are looking for out of your stay here though ( and aadil360, from what I could gather, hasnt lived here)
> 
> Now, in regards to you, Im unsure about your line of work...do you mean an Art Director -as in art galleries, or do deal with thatres etc?
> 
> Excuse my ignorance
> Cheers


No need to apologize. I work in advertising, at an agency. As an art director, it is up to me to come with (concept) advertising for my client, be it TV commercials, Print ads, Direct mail ect.... I do this in conjunction with a copywriter (writer). 
I will take a look at the threads now.
Cheers,
Giles


----------



## flossie

Oh, God. Please come and save us from the dire advertising we have inflicted on us day in, day out at the moment. Honestly, my 11 year old daughter could write better.


----------



## YaGatDatRite

*Jeez, the videos on that site are shocking!!*

Sooner or later, the absolute slave-like conditions that those workers are being treated will create huge problems for Dubai's ruling families.

Dubai's economic disparity is extremely stark, and one wonders if international watch-dogs like Human Rights Watch and Amnesty etc really give a sxxx about all the abuse. Obviously, there's a price to pay for the hyper-growth.

Exploitation at its worst one would imagine, but as one of the videos suggests, those workers at least have jobs, work to do, with some hopes for a future, as compared to probably even ghastlier conditions in their home countries.


----------



## lily

*any one in hospital/healthcare/insurance*

anyone in healh care sector in forum i have few doubts to clear please


----------



## Alexander

*Hi everybody*

I'm russian and new in Dubai. I'm looking for a job in real estate. It would be grate if somebody can help with that or give me some advices..


----------



## nbradick

Hello everyone --

I am an attorney and my husband is a civil engineer in the United States, and we are looking for positions in Dubai. Does anyone have any recommendations on good websites, recruiters, or companies in Dubai that could get us started with our job search? I have already tried Bayt and monstergulf. 

Thanks!

Nicole


----------



## gilesmcgrath

nbradick said:


> Hello everyone --
> 
> I am an attorney and my husband is a civil engineer in the United States, and we are looking for positions in Dubai. Does anyone have any recommendations on good websites, recruiters, or companies in Dubai that could get us started with our job search? I have already tried Bayt and monstergulf.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Nicole


Hi Nicole. 
I check through the links on this site daily. You may have some luck it it. 
I have to make 2 more post before I can put up a link.


----------



## gilesmcgrath

gilesmcgrath said:


> Hi Nicole.
> I check through the links on this site daily. You may have some luck it it.
> I have to make 2 more post before I can put up a link.


Insert witty quote here.


----------



## gilesmcgrath

nbradick said:


> Hello everyone --
> 
> I am an attorney and my husband is a civil engineer in the United States, and we are looking for positions in Dubai. Does anyone have any recommendations on good websites, recruiters, or companies in Dubai that could get us started with our job search? I have already tried Bayt and monstergulf.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Nicole


One more and that should be it.


----------



## bbg_cat

We are a couple and looking for financial-related jobs in Dubai... Please kindly tell who the most reputable agencies are.. I am going describe ourselves and pls advise us what kind of opportunities we are likely to get... Many thanks!! 

Me- aged 24, Imperial graduate, had internships at Citigroup Hong Kong (planning dept) & Lehman Brothers London (front office sales). Now working for a reputable financial news software provider in London. Been in UK for 10 yrs and speak fluent English, Mandarin, Cantonese and some Spanish.

My partner - aged 29, LSE postgrad. Two masters with distinctions. Currently working as a Financial Advisor in one of the most reputable Private Bank in London. Taking CFA Level 2. Also, speaks fluent English, Mandarin and Cantonese.

Your advice will be very much appreciated! Cheers!


----------



## chemase

*Health Care Assistant*



Mdevlin said:


> 1234567890


i am looking for a job as a health care assistant.i have four years experience having worked in several nursing homes in the uk.i have certificates in caring from city and guild nvq2 and ncfe level 2 in infection control.please assist me with agency address who employer caregivers


----------



## Elphaba

I've said it before and I'll say it again. *This site is NOT here to find people jobs. *

I am amazed that so many people just post a few details about themselves and seem to expect someone else to come up with a job for them. Most of us here made the effort to go and find roles ourselves. Use agences (you can find info on the forum), approach companies direct, use websites and trade publications. And you'll have even less success by posting in poor English with non-existent punctuation. 

The stickys will be changing shortly to try and reduce this sort of thing.


-


----------



## padsam

Hi there,

I am a recent graduate with a years experience in Real Estate- BSc(Hons) from Heriot-Watt Edinburgh. I'm am trying to move to Dubai, after two months of trying I'm not really much further than when I started. The big multi-nationals seem to be recruiting internally from the UK and Ireland with the credit crunch. I have been advised to only work for a western company based out in Dubai. With the amount of companies competing in Dubai its hard to find the right one-or maybe I am a victim of my own pickiness. I have found recuitment web-sites pretty unhelpful as I am only a graduate their percentages would be quite low and not worth it.

I was thinking about coming out to try and meet people in real esate in October after Ramadan. Is Ramadan a bad time to look for a job with reduced working hours?

Is there specifice web-sites for Real Estate jobs or graduate jobs?

Any help or advice would be great. 
(Sorry Mods if this post is in the wrong forum- I'm not using this as a means to get offered a job-just some advice)


----------



## v_williams

Have to post 4 times before I can reply to above posts, so here goes...


----------



## v_williams

Nearly there, 3 to go


----------



## Elphaba

v_williams said:


> Have to post 4 times before I can reply to above posts, so here goes...



?? No you don't. You need a certain number of posts to use the PM facility.


-


----------



## Covicymru

Covicymru said:


> Hi I have recently graduated, I’m from the UK and have a Bachelor of Engineering with honours in Civil Engineering, I have around 1.5 years experience in a design office and 6 months out on site. I was planning to move to Dubai in about 12months time to work, is it feasible for someone like my self with only around 3 years experience to go work in Dubai or is it just a pipe dream? All I’m looking for is enough money to support my self and be able to live relatively comfortable. If there is anyone with any information on this please feel free to email me, thank you for any help available


I have now contacted a few companies in Dubai , i will let you know the results and what feed back i get. 

Thank you for everyones help


----------



## Maz25

I'm a QS and only had 15 months experience (though have been working in construction for 3+ yrs) when I moved out here. Anything is possible if you work in the construction industry!

Good luck!


----------



## Covicymru

Maz25 said:


> I'm a QS and only had 15 months experience (though have been working in construction for 3+ yrs) when I moved out here. Anything is possible if you work in the construction industry!
> 
> Good luck!


Cheers for the encouraging words Maz, I have been working for 2 years as an assitant engineer before i graduated that gave has topped my experience up a bit, i have about 3+ years in total. The projects in dubai look so much more interesting than those in the UK. 

I am hopeing that i will be thrown in the deep end as its the best way i thrive at what do.


----------



## inspire360

Hi, 

I am a qualified Personal Coach using NLP and Hypnotherapy with my clients to maximise desirable change. Does any one know of job opportunities for this type of work please!!!


----------



## Maz25

Covicymru said:


> Cheers for the encouraging words Maz, I have been working for 2 years as an assitant engineer before i graduated that gave has topped my experience up a bit, i have about 3+ years in total. The projects in dubai look so much more interesting than those in the UK.
> 
> I am hopeing that i will be thrown in the deep end as its the best way i thrive at what do.


You definitely will be thrown in at the deep end - over here, it's sink or swim! I'm having to learn to do things that a computer did for me in Uk and having to re-familiarise myself with all those terms from uni that I thought were just boring essay titles!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980

Covicymru said:


> I am hopeing that i will be thrown in the deep end as its the best way i thrive at what do.


I'm the same mate, that's why I have decided to go to Dubai, nothing better than a bit of daily crisis management to keep you on your toes!


----------



## Spellbound

Covi, lots of luck. Are you hoping to get a relocation package?


----------



## Covicymru

Spellbound said:


> Covi, lots of luck. Are you hoping to get a relocation package?


Cheers mate, i hope to get at least 1 year contract. It might mean puting my professional training on Hold but that depends on who i get if anyone employment with.


----------



## Spellbound

Are you only considering Dub?


----------



## Covicymru

Spellbound said:


> Are you only considering Dub?


Dubai and Abu Dabi are my main focues as i have a contact there, i have contacted an autralian company as well. 

I remain open minded to be honest, i've alway wanted to work abroad and at the moment the timeing is right as i have nothing holding me back. 

I mainly went for Dubai due to the projects that are going on


----------



## Spellbound

Have you got much to sort out in Blighty? Know anyone in Dubai?


----------



## Covicymru

Spellbound said:


> Have you got much to sort out in Blighty? Know anyone in Dubai?


Sorry Blighty ?? 

In terms of sorting stuff out here in UK , i need to give work 4 weeks notice and put my stuff in storage. 

Apart from that , its only the papaerwork involeved in moveing. 

I have a good freind living in Dubai at the moment however he will be moving back to the UK in around 5 months time. 

I have a contact that lives in Abu Dabi.


----------



## Spellbound

Blighty is Britain.


----------



## Covicymru

Spellbound said:


> Blighty is Britain.


Well thee you go , you learn something new every day dont you


----------



## Spellbound

If your footballing taste is anything to go by, you have a lot to learn


----------



## Covicymru

Spellbound said:


> If your footballing taste is anything to go by, you have a lot to learn



ho ho ho, here we go!!

do you live/work in dubai then ?

whats your team ?


----------



## Spellbound

My team are your forefathers!

I am moving to Dubai in October, and am very excited.


----------



## Covicymru

Spellbound said:


> My team are your forefathers!
> 
> I am moving to Dubai in October, and am very excited.


what area of work you moving in to ?

well from that , your a blusenose


----------



## markk

Hi All,

I'm just curiows, but what's with the 1234567890?


----------



## Spellbound

Will be working near Media City.

Your guess is correct- there is hope yet


----------



## Covicymru

Spellbound said:


> Will be working near Media City.
> 
> Your guess is correct- there is hope yet


You do have to bear with me, i am welsh!! 

So what you going to be doing in Media City?

By the way , how long was it from when you recieved your offer to when you start your Job?

you got a place to stay yet ?


----------



## markk

Hi Guys,

Wow, media city sounds cool.


----------



## Spellbound

I have accommodation for a month from the co, then have to sort my own.

I actually had 2 offers- 1 (which I turned down), I could name my start date on, the other, I was consulted on, but it looks like I will have 2 weeks on.

Am hopefully going to find a place in close proximity to work, to live in.

Hiya Markk, are you out in Dub?


----------



## markk

Hi Spellbound,

I am not out in Dub at the moment, but I am planning to go there, is it easy to find a job in Dubai?


----------



## Spellbound

There are lots of factors that come into force, when finding a job, wherever. Also, it is useless to generalise, when things are very industry/level specific, and dependent upon economic factors etc. I have been headhunted, so haven't had to source positions for myself. Me and my team are currently struggling to find quality candidates already in the UAE, so are recruiting further afield.

You also need to think about more than just the job, if you are emigrating somewhere- the job is only 1 aspect of your life, that you need to be happy with.


----------



## kiran4568

Hello All, 

I must say I am coming to visit in the first two weeks of October and am getting quite excited by stuff I have read here. I have two questions though - quite random ones if anyone may be able to help or muse upon?

1) is there any kind of trend between these various city's - eg media/sports/internet city and wether if foreigners or locals live there - or if its all mixed? I will be coming as a tourist and wont be able to spend lots of time in all of them to be able to suss it out myself :-(

2) Does anyone know about the Cityscape exhibition that will be taking place (6th to9th Oct) at the exhibition centre. I will be visiting on the online freebie tickets with two intentions, one to learn more about whats going on + future projects and two to hopefully make some contacts within the construction / building design industry in the hope of maybe arranging some interviews! If you have visited before or heard anything about cityscape would you please be kind enough to share your thoughts and opinions on it and perhaps on my plan?

Also it would be great to meet some of you if you have any time free for a few drinks or coffee or so?

Thanks and take care everyone

Kiran


----------



## ballhead

gilesmcgrath said:


> No need to apologize. I work in advertising, at an agency. As an art director, it is up to me to come with (concept) advertising for my client, be it TV commercials, Print ads, Direct mail ect.... I do this in conjunction with a copywriter (writer).
> I will take a look at the threads now.
> Cheers,
> Giles


Hi Giles and everyone else on this forum.

This is my first post so forgive me if I'm unfamiliar with forum etiquette!

Giles - I was just reading through and your post caught my attention. I'm currently planning to move to Dubai in March 09 from London. I work as a Senior Artworker and was wondering if you'd had any luck finding creative recruitment agencies, advertising for roles in Dubai.

I've done a fair bit of web research so far and have quite an extensive list of companies in and around Media City. It may be of benefit to swap contacts/information if you're interested?

Cheers and good luck


----------



## ELH1

Greetings all:

I'm looking for copy-editing work in the UAE-- can anyone point me to a reputable headhunter or recruiter for this type of work? Thanks!


----------



## nboddada

*Hi, All*

Anyone from Dubai Outsource zone here? What are the IT companies that operate under this zone that has "Services Management" operation apart from just sales and marketing?

Or rather say anyone from Dell Dubai? I have been working in Dell India Bangalore site for 4 years now and would like to know about the operations in Dell Dubai sector. We are about to move to Dubai shortly from Qatar and would like to join Dell Dubai .

Thank you in advance.


----------



## woodsy

*plumbing and joinery*

hi,
both my friend and i are looking fro work in dubai.
does anyone have any contacts can point us in the right direction

neil and ed


----------



## joomka

*Creative Jobs in Dubai*

HI all...I just came across this thread and LOVE it. Very useful and the comeraderie on here is very refreshing.

I am a creative director, coming from national magazine experience and have been thinking of moving to Dubai to really partake in the emerging media world there.

I saw Gilles posts and am in the same boat. I come from a creative background and found tons of recruitment agencies online that are more focused on the IT/Construction/Finance background.

Any information that we can exchange to help us would be fabulous...


----------



## Ogri750

woodsy said:


> hi,
> both my friend and i are looking fro work in dubai.
> does anyone have any contacts can point us in the right direction
> 
> neil and ed



If you are looking for work as plumber or carpenter, coming from the UK, you wouldn't work for the salaries that are paid for tradesmen.

On my site a plumber gets AED600 basic per month


----------



## gilesmcgrath

Hi Ballhead and Joomka, 
I have not as of yet had any luck with landing a position in Dubai. I have spoken with two seperate creative directors, both have show interest in my work Project ..., however they are both working on Q1 09 budgets and dont know what they will have available till they are done. 

From what I have seen most of the recruitment happens through the UK. While i have US, UK, and Australian citizenship, it makes it difficult to land something while I am stuck in New York. Should either of you gain any leads please let me know. I will do the same.
Cheers,
Giles


----------



## nataliec

*Newie*



Mdevlin said:


> 1234567890


Hi I have just joined the forum and its so helpful, I am training to be a legal secretary and have seen jobs on recruitment agencies site about vacancies, would any one know how easy it would be to get a job there doing that?


----------



## Covicymru

Not heard anything back as of yet, a little gutted but i'll keep trying and wont give up.


----------



## silverrey

Is there any promotional jobs in Dubai?. Im 19 and Im studying.


----------



## canadian

Hi,
I am planning to move to Dubai if I get some good offer.
Can anyone here help me about whats the package I should ask ?
I am in IT industry for last 12 years in North America and my nationaity is Canadian.
I am currently working as Sr. software Engineer.
I came across lot of useful inforamtion on this forum so hoping that someone might help me out.
thanks.


----------



## Covicymru

GulfExpat said:


> I've been working as an engineer in Dubai for some time now and can say that earning for Dubai engineering jobs keeps going up every time I switch jobs.


You seem to be working for Job123.com not an engineering firm lol


----------



## takefawaz

Hi i ve got a job in a Big4 in Dubai. The salary offered was 11200Dhms. (Coz i m not qualified yet). Can anyone let me know whether this salary is ok to live in Dubai city? Thanks in advance.


----------



## babylon

Hi, first poster here.

Just read this thread and laughed my a** off, so I felt compelled to register to post this, and sorry if it offends anyone.

I thought this must be a joke thread to highlight the most obsurd and outlandish job seekers' pitches, but further reading shows that it is not a joke at all.

If anything, it shows that some of those people do not posess the resourcefullness to carry out their own research and find their own employment, and if any prospective employers are actually reading this then its a sure fire way not to get the job.

I mean, who in his right mind would employ someone who can't be bothered to do things for him/herself.

Sorry to rant, but I couldn't help it.


----------



## amazoniantreefrog

My partner is the same as you, let me know if you have any success.


----------



## crazymazy1980

babylon said:


> Hi, first poster here.
> 
> Just read this thread and laughed my a** off, so I felt compelled to register to post this, and sorry if it offends anyone.
> 
> I thought this must be a joke thread to highlight the most obsurd and outlandish job seekers' pitches, but further reading shows that it is not a joke at all.
> 
> If anything, it shows that some of those people do not posess the resourcefullness to carry out their own research and find their own employment, and if any prospective employers are actually reading this then its a sure fire way not to get the job.
> 
> I mean, who in his right mind would employ someone who can't be bothered to do things for him/herself.
> 
> Sorry to rant, but I couldn't help it.


I don't take it as a rant, it's something that has bemused me during my short time on the forum. It seems that some people think you can write a random, poorly structured 'gimme a job' couple of sentences and think that people will be throwing offers at them left right and Chelsea.

...and there was me thinking networking, submitting CVs to prospective companies and using recruitment agencies were the accepted methods of getting a job. You live and learn


----------



## Andy Capp

They remind me of Yosser Hughes in Boys from the blackstuff "Giz a job, I can do that, Giz a job"

(Showing my age now)


----------



## Andy Capp

Stand around the York Hotel on an evening in Bur Dubai, you'll find people come to you with offers of work...


----------



## Elphaba

webpower said:


> ok catch u guys laters


Either post properly or don't bother. I have deleted most of your silly posts and you will be banned if you persist.


-


----------



## chg

*Look at Dubizzle*

Dubizzle - a great site for advertising yoursff and looking for jobs and just about anything else


----------



## badmelvin

What is a good middle of the road salary a web designer with graphic design experience can expect, and is freelancing an option?


----------



## alli

babylon tells it like it is ITT


----------



## babylon

I think this thread doesn't deserve to be a sticky.


----------



## To move or not to move.

*www.m2rglobal.com or www.m2r.co.uk*



lyenketsamy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to go to Dubai next year and and am having no luck in identifying suitable recruitment agents specialising in marketing finance professionals over the net. Can anybody help or provide some much needed information. Thanks.


Try the above agency i am on with them at the moment and they seem really good and have quite a few jobs on there books


----------



## mallen79

Hi,

Can anyone help us out. I have in Dubai for 2 months now. I am an electrical engineer and am working near Dubai Festival city and all seems pretty good however my wife and I are really struggling with getting some work for her!!

She works in the banking sector and was working with HBOS for 8 years before moving over here so she has sound knowledge in this field! 

The problem is no one appears to be getting back in touch with her and the word on the street is the best way to get employment is by not what you know but who you know!!

So if anyone has any connections in the banking sector would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Elphaba

mallen79 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help us out. I have in Dubai for 2 months now. I am an electrical engineer and am working near Dubai Festival city and all seems pretty good however my wife and I are really struggling with getting some work for her!!
> 
> She works in the banking sector and was working with HBOS for 8 years before moving over here so she has sound knowledge in this field!
> 
> The problem is no one appears to be getting back in touch with her and the word on the street is the best way to get employment is by not what you know but who you know!!
> 
> So if anyone has any connections in the banking sector would be greatly appreciated!!


Has she contacted Lloyds TSB? I hear they are expanding.

-


----------



## mallen79

Elphaba said:


> Has she contacted Lloyds TSB? I hear they are expanding.
> 
> -


Elphaba, She and I have contacted Lloyds on a number of occasions and like a lot of companies out here are very slow to respond but we will try again!!


----------



## Seager

Hi All

My partner and I are moving out to Dubai on 23rd October 2008 and unfortunately have been let down by our new employer 3 days before flying out...

If anyone knows of any vacanices around in the mortgage/finance/banking/property industries it would be great to hear from you.

We are both successful mortgage consultants with extensive experience in finance and real estate. With proven track records and a real ambition to do well within the UAE marketplace.

Any help on this would be great including any possible contacts or if anyone needs more information from us.

Many Thanks


----------



## bshah

Hey I have done my post grads in Advertising & marketing. Worked for an advertising agency (one of the top 5 agency's in the world) for 2 years & was a brand manager for an online company. I'm moving to Dubai soon. Could anyone help me with some reference in advertising/ marketing related person who i could get in touch with for jobs.....Thanks


----------



## grandesigner

bshah said:


> Hey I have done my post grads in Advertising & marketing. Worked for an (one of the top 5 agency's int he world) for 2 years & was a brand manager for an online company. I'm moving to Dubai soon. can anyone help me with some reference in advertising/ marketing related personal that i can get in touch with for jobs.....Thanks


I could probably help you with spelling and punctuation!


Sorry Elphaba, couldn't resist


----------



## Elphaba

grandesigner said:


> I could probably help you with spelling and punctuation!
> 
> 
> Sorry Elphaba, couldn't resist



As if I would complain about that! 

-


----------



## Nicksy

Hi I am considering relocationg to Dubai if I find the correct opportunity work wise. I have been having a quick look at various opportunites and it has intregued me and now I would like to look at more. I work in the Property Investment & Development industry and would like to progress my career in this sector.

Can anyone reccomend any good agencies, or sites to have a look at before I make any decisions.

Thanks Nicksy


----------



## allanil100

*Work experience/Placement in Dubai*

Hi Guys,

Im new to this site so Hello to everyone.

I am studying my final year of Building Surveying (RICS Accredited) in the U.K at a very reputable university (Aged 20).I am on a scholarship and am very keen to move out to Dubai for a work placement/work experience even if its only my costs covered.I have past experience with a firm and am hoping to obtain a 1st class honours.

I was wondering if there are any recruiters on this forum or alternatively can someone be kind enough to provide me with some names of construction companioes in the middle east ,preferably Dubai/Abu Dhabi.

I have already visited Dubai on holiday before and love it to bits.My uncle has some sound property investments in Dubai so I can also accomodate there.

Regards

Anil


----------



## mrrossi739

*construction work in dubai or rest of world*

hi i've only just registered with you guys and i am looking to move ANYWHERE THERE IS WORK I am a qualified all terrain forklift driver with 10 yrs experience plus i drive 360 excavaitor plus other construction vehicles and as work in britain is now scarce i have to look further afield, So is there anyone who knows anybody who has any work or places i can get work i will work anywhere in world and family can follow at later date so totally flexable.


----------



## Ogri750

I would forget Dubai as a plant operator. The salary here for that work would be far too low for someone coming from the UK, as it is carried out by the Indian, Pakistani, Bangladeshi, Phillipino labour, who are paid a pittance in reality


----------



## mrrossi739

i,m trying to find somewhere in the world that still requires specialist plant operators all i seem to find is requirements for engineers, surveyors and white coller workforce. the has to be a place in the world that needs us


----------



## Guest

LesJ said:


> Hi, I am about to start work for Du Telecom. What is it you do?


Hello Les

How have you found Du Telecom so far as an employer in the short time you've been there? If I may ask, what sort of work do you? How did you secure your job - recruiter, direct to Du Telecom, or some other way? And do you have any views on the best way to get a job with Du Telecom - via recruiter (if so, Dubai recruiter or London recruiter or wherever) or is direct to Du Telecom a good approach?

Thanks.


----------



## lucyjamie

Hi, I have just registered to this site as me and my boyfriend have very recently moved to dubai, I have a job in real estate (anyone looking to buy or rent somewhere then let me know!) 

My boyfriend is a plumber back in the UK with almost 9 years experience, he is interested in plumbing management or supervisor over here, 

Does anyone know any contacts or the best way for him to find something? 

Would appreciate any help 

Thank you


----------



## vpindia

Hi, I am pursuing my MBA right now and looking to do my summer internship in Dubai with a bank/financial institution/Non-Banking finance Company. Anybody having any information or anyone who can help me please let me know.
Thanks alot.
VPINDIA


----------



## allanil100

Does anyone aknowledge anything on here?


----------



## sgilli3

Sure do.


----------



## vpindia

HI ALL, SOMEONE PLEASE REPLY TO MY EARLIER SENT MESSAGE PLZ...

Hi, I am pursuing my MBA right now and looking to do my summer internship in Dubai with a bank/financial institution/Non-Banking finance Company. Anybody having any information or anyone who can help me please let me know.
Thanks alot.
VPINDIA


----------



## sgilli3

You are better off contacting the major banks here directly.
UAE Banks


----------



## civiliano

*hello all friends*

hello every body . my name is mohamed 27 yrs old working in uae in dubai .looking to change my work to get afree zone vise ..iam civil engineer , single, if there is any person want to make that to me i will so proud for that ...thx all .my mobile number is 0509132174


----------



## civiliano

hello every person


----------



## scoup

What sort of jobs are available to someone that is young and has no qualifications?
Nanny && Au pair instantly springs to mind. Any others?


----------



## Elphaba

scoup said:


> What sort of jobs are available to someone that is young and has no qualifications?
> Nanny && Au pair instantly springs to mind. Any others?



_Very_ poorly paid ones. 

There are few nannies or au pairs as people employ maids, largely from The Philipines, Thailand and Sri Lanka, at very low cost. 

The UAE is not the place for someone in your situation. I'd suggest that Europe would be much better and that you should reconsider the UAE when you are a little older and have qualifications.

-


----------



## Andy Capp

Proper mother hen you Elph...


----------



## Elphaba

Cluck?

-


----------



## Andy Capp

I'm sorry???

Oh *Cl*uck.... (need to get my ear's syringed...)


----------



## alli

this thread cracks me up


----------



## Andy Capp

alli said:


> this thread cracks me up


Cracks, clucks and hens. Very clever alli....


----------



## kkmm

*Looking for IT Helpd Desk Job...*

Dear Freinds! 
I have more than 10 years experince in running IT Help Desk for a leading Internet Service. I will appreciate if you please forward me any similer opening with your organization. I am willing to relocate and can work long hours. 

I am also good in office automation and administration. 

Thanks. 

-Kamran Mahmood 
e-mail: barish70 at gmail dot com


----------



## Andy Capp

Whose software did you run on your service desk for incident tickets etc.?


----------



## kkmm

Andy Capp said:


> Whose software did you run on your service desk for incident tickets etc.?


Hi

The software is a product of my organizations software developers only for the use of employees. It may be similar to any available software. The only basics I know it has a web interface buid in Java and there is a SQL server behind it. I may send you a screen shot if you PM me your email address. 

Thanks and regards.


----------



## nadeem1839

Hi 
I m Nadeem Khan from Pakistan. I m ITF Qualifed Lavel I Tennis Coach and seeking for tennis coaching or sports coordinator jobs in dubai.
regards


----------



## tplions

Hi all
Just wandered if anybody has heard of a company called green line yachts and if so what do you know about them


----------



## Drew14

I am a LEED AP Construction Project Manager with an extensive background. I am finishing my MBA this spring and I am wondering if there are any recruiters that anyone would suggest I contact in my search for a project management position in Dubai? 

Thanks in advance for any help. 

Drew
MI, USA


----------



## vacci99

*Construction Jobs?*



Drew14 said:


> I am a LEED AP Construction Project Manager with an extensive background. I am finishing my MBA this spring and I am wondering if there are any recruiters that anyone would suggest I contact in my search for a project management position in Dubai?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.
> 
> Drew
> MI, USA



Any luck with landing a descent job? I am a strutural designer/engineer, and am practically in the same boat, just that, I am 2 years from graduating with an M.Sc. in Structural Engineering.

--vacci


----------



## Drew14

Nothing yet. I know that things are slowing down there with the effects of the poor economy trickling in. Keep me posted and I will keep you posted. 

Good Luck! 

Drew



vacci99 said:


> Any luck with landing a descent job? I am a strutural designer/engineer, and am practically in the same boat, just that, I am 2 years from graduating with an M.Sc. in Structural Engineering.
> 
> --vacci


----------



## vacci99

Drew14 said:


> Nothing yet. I know that things are slowing down there with the effects of the poor economy trickling in. Keep me posted and I will keep you posted.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Drew


KIT, my Skype Profile is vacci99

--vacci


----------



## marc

allanil100 said:


> Does anyone aknowledge anything on here?


Yes everyone helps out on here but this is not a job site,

For someone as smart as you completing a degree in.... Building Surveying 
(RICS Accredited) in the U.K at a very reputable university (Aged 20).I am on a scholarship with 1st class honours.

Wouldn't you search on Google ...........

'work placements Dubai', 
'work experience Dubai building surveying'.
'building surveying Dubai'

If your serious do some research, you must of heard of Arabtec or Al Habtoor engineering, why don't you search them as well.....

Good Luck. Thanks.


----------



## marc

Just so everyone can see this its been mentioned 1,000,000 times before

Bayt.com | jobs UAE, jobs Dubai, jobs Abu Dhabi, jobs Saudi, jobs Kuwait, jobs Bahrain, jobs Qatar, jobs Pakistan | Bayt.com
WWW.DUBIZZLE/COM
GNAds4U.com - Jobs

..........GOOGLE.COM - SEARCH - JOBS IN DUBAI...

COME ON PEOPLE.......


----------



## rgmkoc

*Best way to get job in Dubai?*

Hi All,
Can any one suggest the best way to get a job in sales/marketing in dubai.I've 10 yrs experience in this segment and am from India.

Am planning for a one month visit to Dubai next month.Is one month enough to find a good one?Pld advise

Pls also give your valuable inputs on the possiblity of trying from our native country will give any result in getting a job in Dubai.What I mean is by sending application to job positions in jobsites in Dubai.


----------



## ralphrau

rgmkoc said:


> Hi All,
> Can any one suggest the best way to get a job in sales/marketing in dubai.I've 10 yrs experience in this segment and am from India.
> 
> Am planning for a one month visit to Dubai next month.Is one month enough to find a good one?Pld advise
> 
> Pls also give your valuable inputs on the possiblity of trying from our native country will give any result in getting a job in Dubai.What I mean is by sending application to job positions in jobsites in Dubai.



if you go through this thread you will find many other sites listed. Here is another database which is popular with dubai recruitment firms. When choosing a new job in Dubai the criteria is simple. Join a multinational for any pay - proove yourself - then demand more money.

naukrigulf


----------



## gurleen.s.anand

Hi to All,

I have just joined this forum and havne one querry.
I worked with ABN AMRO Services Dubai FzLLC last year but due to some personal reasons,I coundn;t continue my services with this bank.My visa was sponsored by this bank for 03 yrs.
Now I would like to know that Can I again visit Dubai with the same visa or Do I need to get another visa for Dubai...
Please help me ...


----------



## ralphrau

Your visa becomes invalid if you have been away for more than 6 months (180 days). You most definitely need to contact your sponsor and request that the visa be formally cancelled. It is possible that you have been declared an absconder already which may require the intervention of an agent to circumvent and change the status on the immigration departments computers.

Contact your sponsor first and the immigration department agent next.

Sorry I do not know any such agents personally. I have heard about their existence though.


----------



## gurleen.s.anand

*Thanks..........*

Thanks...Buddy


----------



## psychocandy007

Hello All -

Can someone please provide some insight into what the corporate culture / work environment is like in Dubai? I've heard mixed reviews.

Coming from the US IT consulting industry, I can't imagine its more stressful but please set me straight if otherwise. On the other hand, companies usually offer other benefits (training, expenses, etc)

Any information on the following would be helpful:

- General work atmosphere 
- Relationship between managers and staff
- Average work hours per week
- Typical Benefits
- Co-worker interaction
- Do co-workers socialize outside of work?

Is the private sector in Dubai full of career minded ladder climbers? Or is it more relaxed?

Thanks in advance.

v/R,
Darren


----------



## greatpm

*jobs in Dubai*



Mdevlin said:


> 1234567890


Hello, I'm looking for a Land Development Project Manager position in Dubai. I have a serious commercial construction background and am now working as VP for a ultra high end development in Montana. Do you have any information how one gets noticed amongst all of the internet resume "vacuums" out there?


----------



## Andy Capp

My names Yosser and I need a job, I can do that, go on, gizza job, I can do that....

Apologies to all the non brits or the kids who don't remember boys from the blacksmith and the thatcher years (gawd bless her...)


----------



## Aussiephil

Andy Capp said:


> My names Yosser and I need a job, I can do that, go on, gizza job, I can do that....
> 
> Apologies to all the non brits or the kids who don't remember boys from the blacksmith and the thatcher years (gawd bless her...)


Just what I like, a bit of 'subtle' pommie humour good one


----------



## CarBhoy

*Work for wife....*

Hi,

My wife and I have recently moved to Dubai from Ireland.
Whilst I am working in Construction, my wife, who is a qualified Senior Occupational Therapist, has not had any luck on the job front.

She would consider any Admin or Clerical job (or open to anything really) just to get out of the flat.
We're living in Palm Jumeirah and would appreciate any help / leads to save my wife from losing her mind and wanting to get the first plane home!


----------



## sgilli3

CarBhoy said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife and I have recently moved to Dubai from Ireland.
> Whilst I am working in Construction, my wife, who is a qualified Senior Occupational Therapist, has not had any luck on the job front.
> 
> She would consider any Admin or Clerical job (or open to anything really) just to get out of the flat.
> We're living in Palm Jumeirah and would appreciate any help / leads to save my wife from losing her mind and wanting to get the first plane home!


What about voluntary work while she is looking for work?
Here are some links for her to look at.

The ABA Center For Special Needs,Ras Al Khaimah.

AL NOOR:: Home

Child Early Intervention Medical Center

Dubai Center for Special Needs

:: Dubai Community Health Centre ::

Psychological Consultant Dubai, Forensic Consultant Dubai, HR Consultant Dubai.

.:. Rashid Paediatric Therapy Centre .:.

RDAD - Riding for the Disabled Association of Dubai.

These sites all involve some form of OT work


----------



## FlyingDodo

psychocandy007 said:


> Hello All -
> 
> Can someone please provide some insight into what the corporate culture / work environment is like in Dubai? I've heard mixed reviews.
> 
> Coming from the US IT consulting industry, I can't imagine its more stressful but please set me straight if otherwise. On the other hand, companies usually offer other benefits (training, expenses, etc)
> 
> Any information on the following would be helpful:
> 
> - General work atmosphere
> - Relationship between managers and staff
> - Average work hours per week
> - Typical Benefits
> - Co-worker interaction
> - Do co-workers socialize outside of work?
> 
> Is the private sector in Dubai full of career minded ladder climbers? Or is it more relaxed?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> v/R,
> Darren


 
Hello Darren.

I work within IT for a UK based Bank in Dubai and my responses are:

- General work atmosphere 
Generally very good. Everybody works hard, but office banter is good and generally everyone gets along fine​- Relationship between managers and staff
Definitely a cultural thing here, I have found that more respect is given to European managers than managers from other cultural backgrounds. Managers tend to be able to exert more pressure here than back in Europe.​- Average work hours per week
48 hours per week​- Typical Benefits
My bank do not add any specific benefits (eg housing allowance) but the cost of living in Dubai is reflected in the salary offered. I get 30 days a year holiday, 1 peak Business Class fare back to the UK per year (cash), 30 days pay a year for gratuity (an attempt to compensate for no pension schemes in UAE)​- Co-worker interaction
In our office, which manages 15 countries in Africa and Asia, the interaction is good, and very multicultural with genuine congeniality​- Do co-workers socialize outside of work?
Sometimes, but most people will have a separate group (e.g. the Forum gang on here)
​Hope that helps


----------



## psychocandy007

FlyingDodo said:


> Hope that helps


Certainly does. Thanks!!


----------



## CarBhoy

Thank you very much. I'll get her on the case.


----------



## psychocandy007

Hello All -

Can anyone provide some info on the typical mix of office staff by nationality (local v. foreign)?

50/50?

80/20?

Cheers,
Darren


----------



## Ogri750

psychocandy007 said:


> Hello All -
> 
> Can anyone provide some info on the typical mix of office staff by nationality (local v. foreign)?
> 
> 50/50?
> 
> 80/20?
> 
> Cheers,
> Darren


Will all depend on the company. If it is government, then it wll be 80% emirati/arabic (if not more), if it is a private company, then the % of "foreigners" will be in the majority


----------



## psychocandy007

Ogri750 said:


> Will all depend on the company. If it is government, then it wll be 80% emirati/arabic (if not more), if it is a private company, then the % of "foreigners" will be in the majority


Kinda figured. Thanks!


----------



## zubear

*Telecom (OSS/BSS) looking into Du/Etisalat.*

Hi,

I am an US citizen looking to move to Dubai. I have over 10 years in telecom (OSS/BSS). Expertise in IT strategy planning/managment, Busines consulting, Business Relationship/Architect, Service Delivery/Application team delivery managemet, Program/project management.

I worked extensively in IT on strategic initiatives and building relationship with Sales Ops, Finance, Customer Service, Business Operations, Network Ops, etc...

Looking for leadership opportunities in Du/Etisalat. 

Thanks in advance for your input.




laurentia said:


> hi there, did u manage to find a job there yet? i'm joinning the company. Maybe i can look ouit for u.


----------



## Elphaba

zubear said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an US citizen looking to move to Dubai. I have over 10 years in telecom (OSS/BSS). Expertise in IT strategy planning/managment, Busines consulting, Business Relationship/Architect, Service Delivery/Application team delivery managemet, Program/project management.
> 
> I worked extensively in IT on strategic initiatives and building relationship with Sales Ops, Finance, Customer Service, Business Operations, Network Ops, etc...
> 
> Looking for leadership opportunities in Du/Etisalat.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input.


In that case you should contact Du or Etisalat. This is not a recruitment website.


-


----------



## zubear

Hi Mod,

No offense...but please see the attached quote to the previous message. I was "trying" to get folks from Du engaged. 

Is it not all part of the networking? I guess it was not apparent enough...even to the moderator.






Elphaba said:


> In that case you should contact Du or Etisalat. This is not a recruitment website.
> 
> 
> -


----------



## rosco

Hi all

I move to Dubai in January and wanted to say hello on here and post a quick profile if anyone can help with myself find and IT role.

I'm 30 educated to degree level, with 10 years experience in the IT spending the last 6 years working on Microsoft Dynamics NAV in a variety of roles from IT Manager to project manager to solutions consultant.

How is the employment market and the IT sector in Dubai?

thanks

Rosco


----------



## gforce23

zubear said:


> Hi Mod,
> 
> No offense...but please see the attached quote to the previous message. I was "trying" to get folks from Du engaged.
> 
> Is it not all part of the networking? I guess it was not apparent enough...even to the moderator.


Hi Zubear (or is it Zubair?)
Perhaps this thread might help.


----------



## Elphaba

rosco said:


> Hi all
> 
> I move to Dubai in January and wanted to say hello on here and post a quick profile if anyone can help with myself find and IT role.
> 
> I'm 30 educated to degree level, with 10 years experience in the IT spending the last 6 years working on Microsoft Dynamics NAV in a variety of roles from IT Manager to project manager to solutions consultant.
> 
> How is the employment market and the IT sector in Dubai?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Rosco


Are you intending to move here without already having a job lined up? I really don't think that's a good plan at the moment.

-


----------



## rosco

Elphaba said:


> Are you intending to move here without already having a job lined up? I really don't think that's a good plan at the moment.
> 
> -


My partner has got a job in Dubai so we are both moving out


----------



## Elphaba

rosco said:


> My partner has got a job in Dubai so we are both moving out



In that case, I wish you luck in your search.

-


----------



## Shami

Hi,

I am presently in Sri Lanka and now looking for an opening in UAE. Have Banking and accounting experience over 14 years. Can anyone tell me the process of applying from Sri Lanka itself and I can certainly come over there for the interview.

Thanks


----------



## Sam Adam

Rosco...im in the same boat mate my wife has got a job here and i have been looking for a month now no opening yet got my fingers crossed


----------



## Shami

Any recruitment agencies dealing with placement of bankers in UAE ?


----------



## cmsalisbury

*Private tutoring*

I am an American with a BA in English and an MA in linguistics as well as experienced in teaching and private, in-home tutoring in English, ESL reading comprehension as well as writing and speaking skills.

I am looking for work as a private, in-home tutor in Dubai and was wondering if anyone knew anything about this topic such as how popular is it, how much do people typically charge, what are there backgrounds, etc..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Evelyn Pali

*Looking for a job*

Hi,
I moved in dubai 6 months aga and looking for a job as a translator/interperter

I have a degree in Italian/English/French translation.

CV available upon request via email.

Thanks
Evelyn


----------



## Andy Capp

Evelyn hon, it's really not a good move to put your mobile # on a website, do 4 more posts and get people to pm (private message) you....


----------



## VS1

Shami said:


> Any recruitment agencies dealing with placement of bankers in UAE ?


Yes, we do...


----------



## sgilli3

cmsalisbury said:


> I am an American with a BA in English and an MA in linguistics as well as experienced in teaching and private, in-home tutoring in English, ESL reading comprehension as well as writing and speaking skills.
> 
> I am looking for work as a private, in-home tutor in Dubai and was wondering if anyone knew anything about this topic such as how popular is it, how much do people typically charge, what are there backgrounds, etc..
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Private tutors do exist, though there was talk recently of it being illegal.
I believe there is a tutoring "school" in Knowledge Village.

To work here, you need to be sponsored by an employer, which makes it highly unlikely that a family would be able to sponsor you as a childs tutor.

A school may be interested in your skills, and may sponsor you ( to work for them- not doing private tutoring)

There are a few home schoolers here ( I am one), but many of us don't use tutors, and those that I know of who do, tend to only use extra help for an hour or 2 a week ( certainly not full time)

I believe tutors ( depending on qualifications, subject, how many students, distance they have to travel etc, earn about 150 - 200 dhs per hour)


----------



## cmsalisbury

sgilli3 said:


> Private tutors do exist, though there was talk recently of it being illegal.
> I believe there is a tutoring "school" in Knowledge Village.
> 
> To work here, you need to be sponsored by an employer, which makes it highly unlikely that a family would be able to sponsor you as a childs tutor.
> 
> A school may be interested in your skills, and may sponsor you ( to work for them- not doing private tutoring)
> 
> There are a few home schoolers here ( I am one), but many of us don't use tutors, and those that I know of who do, tend to only use extra help for an hour or 2 a week ( certainly not full time)
> 
> I believe tutors ( depending on qualifications, subject, how many students, distance they have to travel etc, earn about 150 - 200 dhs per hour)


Thanks for the information.

I have been in contact with several companies and schools regarding teaching in Dubai so I would have a "regular" job, as it were, but was also curious about doing tutoring on the side as I have been told that people do do that.

Thanks again.


----------



## johnkiller

hi

I have just registered and am looking for the job in dubai..Im a bachelor of Engineering and have experience of 10 yrs in the field of E-commerce and Online/ INternet marketing. Can someone help me to name the companies in this field. Also the kind of salary I should get here..Kindly reply fast...

John


----------



## Shami

*Recruitment Agencies*

Thanks VSI. How do I get thru to them ? If u know of any will u just tell me about it. Regards


----------



## Shami

*Recruitment agencies*



VS1 said:


> Yes, we do...


Thanks. How do I get thru to them ? If u know of any will u just tell me about it. Regards


----------



## VS1

Shami said:


> Thanks. How do I get thru to them ? If u know of any will u just tell me about it. Regards


Just PM me, that's what I do for a living.


----------



## hammad

Hi friends

Anyone can tell me about sales job in dubai kindly help me out i want to work in dubai.


----------



## Shami

VS1 said:


> Just PM me, that's what I do for a living.


Fine. It would be a great help. By the way you have said to PM and I am not sure what you meant by it. 

How do I contact you and I need to proceed.


----------



## Dany Mitchel

Happy New Year to all 
I am Now Looking For construction Foremans Postion In Dubia Can Any one Tell Me A Good Place to Start looking As I have never been to the U.E.A 

Many thanks In advance and Keep Smiling


----------



## VS1

Shami said:


> Fine. It would be a great help. By the way you have said to PM and I am not sure what you meant by it.
> 
> How do I contact you and I need to proceed.


you have to post 5 times then you will be able to send me a private message here.


----------



## Criostoir

Hi, Chris here from Dublin.
I've just joined today. I'm a self employed heating and Plumbing contractor looking to move out East and gain some employment. Can anybody help me with information?
Regards,

Chris.


----------



## Ogri750

If you have got work in Ireland, my advice, stay there. Too many projects not going ahead here, and far too many redundancies


----------



## hammad

Hi.

you give an advice the person who is from ireland so what would you say about me i am from pakistan and want to move dubai for work. any advice?

Thanks


----------



## Criostoir

Ogri750 said:


> If you have got work in Ireland, my advice, stay there. Too many projects not going ahead here, and far too many redundancies


 hI Ogri,
Thanks for your reply, not the kind of information I needed to hear, but thanks none the less. What about the maintenance side of things, surely their has to be some type of work?????


----------



## Shami

*Employment opportunities in Dubai*



VS1 said:


> you have to post 5 times then you will be able to send me a private message here.


Sure, Once completion of 5 posts shall send you a PM.


----------



## Ogri750

Criostoir said:


> hI Ogri,
> Thanks for your reply, not the kind of information I needed to hear, but thanks none the less. What about the maintenance side of things, surely their has to be some type of work?????



Unless you could get into a company at a management level, the the wages you would earn wouldn't be enough for you. This applies to pretty much most employment in the UAE.

The majority of workers here are from India, Pakistan, Sri Lanka, Bangladesh etc, and their wages are far lower than a westerner would, or indeed could, work for. To give you an example, an electrician working in the UK would probably be earning in the region of £130 - £150 per day (depending on the firm), here an electrician would only get that per month.


----------



## shsd4

I am offering a nanny job in dubai for a local family with 3 kids.If any lady intersted plz email me.I prefer someone who's first language is English with aid certificate and can swim.


----------



## doodledouglas

Hello

My partner and i have been throwing around the idea of moving abroad once he has finished his degree in aeronautical engineering this summer. Dubai sounds awesome and we heard that there is an excellent quality of living for families ( we have a three year old boy). Does anyone have any kind of advice to offer? anything would be appreciated as we are completely in the dark as to what is actually involved.

Is it best to go through an agency or just to approacha company itself?

and is it usual for a company tp pay for housing?

thanks


----------



## rodgerofoz

*Career Growth*

Hi, 
I am new to this forum and am joining through foresight. 

In 2010 I endeavour to move overseas from my current location of Brisbane, Australia. 

I would like to gain employment in Dubai or United Arab Emirates. 

I have been doing preliminary research into work, life and requirements needed to live my plan and this I thought was a good start. 

I am 23 and have 5 years experience in Business Development with 2 of those years in sustainable business development. 

I have a Bachelor of Journalism, MBA and also Masters of Carbon Trading all from Australian universities. I also have 1 year of teaching advanced written and oral English to foreign students. 

I would like to live and work in Dubai in the most central location. 

I acquire conversational foreign languages rapidly and would be willing to immerse myself in cultural and language classes. 

I would really appreciate any help and pointers on these matters especially regarding employment agencies, accommodation and the move from Australia to Dubai and also whether there is a strong Australia Ex-pat presence. 

Thanks
Rodger


----------



## desperatejoiner

hi were 2 selfemployed joiners and are looking for advice phone numbers etc that can get us across to dubai would be gratefull for any feedback ,thank you please email me at [email protected]


----------



## desperatejoiner

Geordie Armani said:


> 38,000 a month
> 
> Rent 200k per annum
> Education - 60 k per annum
> Cars - approx 3000 dhs per month
> 
> that's a good start.


Hi Geordie can you help me and my mate get over were 2 selfemployed joiners looking to go to dubia,can u tell us what the wages are like and do you have any numbers we could call please email me if you can help ta [email protected]


----------



## Ogri750

desperatejoiner said:


> hi were 2 selfemployed joiners and are looking for advice phone numbers etc that can get us across to dubai would be gratefull for any feedback ,thank you please email me at [email protected]



Not the best idea to put your e-mail address on a public forum.

If you have a read through on previous posts, it has been said numerous times that a tradesman coning over here from UK would not be able to survive on the meagre wages that are paid.

As a joiner you would be looking at between £100 and £150 per month. Unless you are in a more senior position in the construction industry you won't earn enough.


----------



## desperatejoiner

Ogri750 said:


> Not the best idea to put your e-mail address on a public forum.
> 
> If you have a read through on previous posts, it has been said numerous times that a tradesman coning over here from UK would not be able to survive on the meagre wages that are paid.
> 
> As a joiner you would be looking at between £100 and £150 per month. Unless you are in a more senior position in the construction industry you won't earn enough.


Thanks for the reply,was told joiners were on good money if you get in with the right firm


----------



## moh81

hi all 
is dubai still having opportunities for mechanical engineers these days ?


----------



## Ogri750

There are probably more chances for Abu Dhabi or Qatar to be honest. Construction in Dubai is on it's ar$e at the moment


----------



## Shami

Ogri750 said:


> There are probably more chances for Abu Dhabi or Qatar to be honest. Construction in Dubai is on it's ar$e at the moment


Is there a demand for female bankers and IT guys in UAE ?


----------



## kashaziz

With all the news of gloom and doom, I wonder if it is best to look towards Dubai for a career move?


----------



## shamina

*hello*

hi all

could you provide me with contact details of key people who could help me out in finding a job here in the middle east


----------



## Shami

shamina said:


> hi all
> 
> could you provide me with contact details of key people who could help me out in finding a job here in the middle east


Yea it would be a great held. I am too in the same boat.


----------



## Sharanova

*Nanny Job*



shsd4 said:


> I am offering a nanny job in dubai for a local family with 3 kids.If any lady intersted plz email me.I prefer someone who's first language is English with aid certificate and can swim.


Hello...have you found a Nanny yet? If not...am currently available. Am a 28year old Kenyan lady currently in France as an Aupair and would be glad to hear from you on the job offer.


----------



## gregmak

Mdevlin said:


> 1234567890


HI everybody. I'm Greg from Poland , I'm Dior make-up artist and also Lash Stylist (Extreme Lashes), and I really want to find job in Dubai. Is anyone could some help it will be great. Regards.


----------



## Elphaba

As thread now contain too much nonsense and posts from people who aren't even trying to help themselves, I am unsticking it.

-


----------



## gary&babs

bricklayer looking for work in dubai can anyone help


----------



## alli

Google


----------



## irishxpat

Neurosurgeon seeks job oppurtunities


----------



## DesertStranded

irishxpat said:


> Neurosurgeon seeks job oppurtunities



Well, anyone contemplating a move to Dubai at the moment is definitely in need of a neurosurgeon so consider yourself hired.


----------



## irishxpat

DesertStranded said:


> Well, anyone contemplating a move to Dubai at the moment is definitely in need of a neurosurgeon so consider yourself hired.


im doing a special on frontal labotomy for the month of feb


----------



## DesertStranded

irishxpat said:


> im doing a special on frontal labotomy for the month of feb


I've got a few ex-bosses that ought to have that.


----------



## LinaK

Hello Jude,
I am searching for an OT as a maternity cover for myself. I am working in a great team of a homeopath, a psychologist, a speech and language therapist, a cranio sacral therapist, a massage therapist, a parenttrainer and special educater, a nutritionist and a yoga-coach. Our reputed health centre is located in Jumeira, one of the most beautyful areas in Dubai. And by the way, we have a nice swimming pool that nobody uses yet. 
If you are interested, just contact me, please!
eMail: [email protected]
mob: 00971-50-2245143


----------



## LinaK

Hello Jude,
I am searching for an OT as a maternity cover for myself. I am working in a great team of a homeopath, a psychologist, a speech and language therapist, a cranio sacral therapist, a massage therapist, a parenttrainer and special educater, a nutritionist and a yoga-coach. Our reputed health centre is located in Jumeira, one of the most beautyful areas in Dubai. And by the way, we have a nice swimming pool that nobody uses yet. 
If you are interested, just contact me, please!
eMail: [email protected]
mob: 00971-50-2245143


----------



## LinaK

CarBhoy said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife and I have recently moved to Dubai from Ireland.
> Whilst I am working in Construction, my wife, who is a qualified Senior Occupational Therapist, has not had any luck on the job front.
> 
> She would consider any Admin or Clerical job (or open to anything really) just to get out of the flat.
> We're living in Palm Jumeirah and would appreciate any help / leads to save my wife from losing her mind and wanting to get the first plane home!


Hello...
I am searching for an occupational therapist as maternity cover who has at least 2 years of experiences in working with children and Sensory Integration Therapy. Our reputed health centre is located in Jumeira, one of the most beautyful area of Dubai. The nice and competent international team is composed of a homeopath, a psychologist, a speech and language therapist, a cranio-sacral therapist, a massage therapist, a parent trainer and special educater, a nutritionist, a yoga-coach and me the occupational therapist (and happy mother of a six weeks young daughter).
If your wife is interested, it would be great if she contacts me [email protected] or mob.nr. 00971 50 2245143
with best regards, LinaK


----------



## Guest

*EE requires your help.*



mallen79 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help us out. I have in Dubai for 2 months now. I am an electrical engineer and am working near Dubai Festival city and all seems pretty good however my wife and I are really struggling with getting some work for her!!
> 
> She works in the banking sector and was working with HBOS for 8 years before moving over here so she has sound knowledge in this field!
> 
> The problem is no one appears to be getting back in touch with her and the word on the street is the best way to get employment is by not what you know but who you know!!
> 
> So if anyone has any connections in the banking sector would be greatly appreciated!!


It would be highly appreciated if you find my other 2 posts and reply accordingly. My user ID is zahidatef. I hope you doing good in Dubai. Can you give some company names where to apply as well as if you could forward my resume. Thanks in advcnce for your time and help.


----------

